# What beer are you drinking now?



## ski220 (Mar 31, 2010)

Currently I'm into Long Trail IPA.  Pretty standard.  Last night at a birthday party a lot of friends were drinking Dogfish Head.  Another's favorite was Smuttynose.   

So what are YOU drinking these days?


----------



## Paul (Mar 31, 2010)

Gin, actually...


----------



## roark (Mar 31, 2010)

The ongoing beer thread:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=8528&page=12

Tonight, no beer: Laphroig 10.


----------



## jaja111 (Mar 31, 2010)

For the spring season in Western NY -always Genesee Spring Bock.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 1, 2010)

This Saturday afternoon.... A good chunk of these at the Mount Snow Winter Brewer's Fest! 

BEER LINE UP:

Harpoon - UFO, IPA, Summer Beer
Allagash - White (A Top Fisher Choice), Dubbel
North Coast - Red Seal, Prankster (Fisher's Wife's Favorite)
Rock Art - Ridge Runner, IPA, Double Porter
Long Trail - Long Trail Ale, Pale Ale
Magic Hat - Vinyl (mmm), #9, Circus Boy (mmm)
Woodchuck - Cider, Amber Cider
Stone - Arrogant Bastard Ale, Sublimely Self Righteous Ale, Ruination IPA
Stoudt's - Pils, Scarlet Lady Ale
Anheuser Busch - Bud Light, Budweiser, Shock Top
Red Hook - Long Hammer, Mount Snow Ale
Brooklyn - Chocolate Stout (double mmm), Brown Ale
Olde Burnside - 10 Penny, Dirty Penny


----------



## HD333 (Apr 1, 2010)

Randoms I cleaned out of the fridge up north Sunday that are now on my radar for outside beer drinking at home this weekend

Magic Hat Vinyl - Love this stuff, I will have to fight the wife for it
Tuckermans Pale Ale - Love this stuff even more
PBR 16 oz cans - couldn't resist 4.99 for a six pack of pounders


DR. Jeff- drink as much of the Stone's as you can.  Ruination is quite the treat IMHO, at $70 plus a case though it is hard to justify.

HD


----------



## severine (Apr 1, 2010)

It's a little early in the day for beer. 

Seriously, fridge is full of Hookers. And a few Red Stripes that I can't pawn off on anyone--what the hell was I thinking?

I'm cutting back... Too much carbs.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 1, 2010)

HD333 said:


> Randoms I cleaned out of the fridge up north Sunday that are now on my radar for outside beer drinking at home this weekend
> 
> Magic Hat Vinyl - Love this stuff, I will have to fight the wife for it
> Tuckermans Pale Ale - Love this stuff even more
> ...





At $2 bucks a drink token (8oz or so fills),  I think I'll park myself real close to Stone's taps until that keg is kicked. 

BTW, whatever doesn't get consumed at the Winter Brewer's fest on Saturday afternoon, then gets brought down the the Snowbarn at Mount Snow for their Kick the Kegs end of the Snowbarn season party where it's $3 a pint until their gone  :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Apr 1, 2010)

severine said:


> It's a little early in the day for beer.



It's always after noon SOMEPLACE in the world is my motto! 



severine said:


> Seriously, fridge is full of Hookers. .



Planning a special meal for Brian??  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 1, 2010)

unfortunately no beer here at the moment and fridge is empty at home 8-(

I tend to go for any BBC flavor......the Steel Rail will probably be my beer of choice for the summer.


----------



## Paul (Apr 1, 2010)

severine said:


> It's a little early in the day for beer.
> 
> Seriously, fridge is full of Hookers. And a few Red Stripes that I can't pawn off on anyone--what the hell was I thinking?
> 
> I'm cutting back... Too much carbs.



I love Red Stripe!

Reminds me of times spent in Cayman.

Horaaaaaaaaay BEER!!!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 1, 2010)

There are only 2 kinds of beer---cold and free.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 1, 2010)

My everyday beer (beer flavored water) is Mich Ultra. Yeah, I know. But I like a beer or two with dinner. Having two Harpoon IPA's a night was leak eating a steak on top of what I was eating for dinner. 

On the weekends though...I'll drink more of a variety. I've been pretty partial to Blackberry Wheat lately, this board got me hooked on that. I saw Root talking about it, then had some at drjeff's place. And on the other side of the spectrum: PBR. I love that stuff on tap @ the Saloon in Dover, VT. I mean, Mr. Pabst started Bromley, how much more "VT ski beer" does it get?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 1, 2010)

Bud Light


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 1, 2010)

Clearing out the winter beers to make way for the summer brews...

Sammy Winter Ale
Magic Hat #9
Smithwicks
Stella

All should be gone with in the next week or so....


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 1, 2010)

Miller Lite


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 1, 2010)

Bourbon.

Unless I'm having a beer.


----------



## marcski (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm a creature of habit. I just love the regular Long Trail Ales. They go down smooth and for something with flavor, you can drink a few without feeling too full.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 2, 2010)

I need to load my cooler.   I have Long Trail Ale, Long Trail Double Bag, and Sierra Nevada wheat beer in the fridge.  That should do the trick.


----------



## Marc (Apr 2, 2010)

SA Boston Ale.  Wholly underrated beer by most.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 5, 2010)

We were cleaning out closets this weekend and I went through the cooler we keep all our hiking gear in. For some reason, there was a bag of PET bottles that came with the Cooper's homebrew kit my wife got me 3 years ago, or so. I don't use the PETs anymore, so I was going to toss it, when I noticed the bag was awfully heavy. There was a full bottle in there, must be from the first batch I brewed. It's in the fridge now. Can't imagine it'll be any good, but I'll try it anyway.


----------



## ski220 (Aug 25, 2010)

Now that we've had all summer to try new concoctions, has anyone found a new favorite beer?  

One of our local watering holes has "Whales Tail" from Nantucket on tap.   Enjoying it immensely.  I'll have to find some in a bottle.


----------



## severine (Aug 25, 2010)

Love, love, LOVE Berkshire Brewing Company's Shabadoo! Also <3 Barrington Brewery (aka Berkshire Mountain Brewers) "Barrington" Brown Ale and "Black Bear" Stout. Definitely new faves!

Oh yeah, need to add Cambridge Brew House's Hefeweizen.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 25, 2010)

Had some Anchor Steam on tap in Cape May the other night, along with a steamed lobsta of course! Really hit the spot.
:beer:


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 26, 2010)

My new Fav is Kona Fire Rock.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> My new Fav is Kona Fire Rock.



Tasty brew there!  Most of Kona's brew's tend to keep my taste buds happy   :beer:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 26, 2010)

Cape Cod Beer-Beach Blonde (2 growlers in the fridge)


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 26, 2010)

Been doing Modelo and Tecate cans for the boat, mostly- great sun beers. Got a 12 of Saranac Pale Ale in cans recently- mighty fine can beer, there.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2010)

This evening my answer will be "whatever is in the cooler in the parking lot at Gillette Stadium, that the person in my group who has beer duty is bringing to tonights Patriots-Rams preseason game"  

I'm generally not too picky when I'm drinking a cold beer in the parking lots at Gillette, since in my book just about any beer tastes pretty good while tailgating with friends  :beer:


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 26, 2010)

They just started brewing what is probably my favorite all around beer, a Fall seasonal- Gritty's Halloween. Look forward to it every year.

Discovered Victory Hop Devil this summer. It may be my new favorite IPA.


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 26, 2010)

redhook late harvest. hard to find this far north. found it in seabrook for 9.99 a 12 pack. i'm in heaven


----------



## Edd (Aug 26, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> Discovered Victory Hop Devil this summer. It may be my new favorite IPA.



That is a great brew.  To the OP I agree about the Long Trail IPA; it's excellent.  That was a surprise to me because I've always felt that the regular Long Trail Pale tastes flat out bad.  

I'll pretty much always go for the IPA on tap these days and love how available they've become.  There are a couple of places I frequent that stubbornly refuse to put them on tap.

My go to bottled beer is Sierra Nevada Pale (tough to find on tap in New England).  Smuttynose Pale, made in Portsmouth, tastes equally good to me.  

When all else fails I can always drink a ton of Guiness.


----------



## HD333 (Aug 26, 2010)

drjeff said:


> This evening my answer will be "whatever is in the cooler in the parking lot at Gillette Stadium, that the person in my group who has beer duty is bringing to tonights Patriots-Rams preseason game"
> 
> I'm generally not too picky when I'm drinking a cold beer in the parking lots at Gillette, since in my book just about any beer tastes pretty good while tailgating with friends  :beer:


I will be in the same situation, whatever the old man brings for the tailgate tonight will be my beer of choice. I think it may be an Oktoberfest of sime sorts. Why do they make us buy these preseason games...


----------



## hammer (Aug 26, 2010)

Spouse bought me a six-pack of SA Blackberry Witbier...I'll drink it but wouldn't get it again.  Too fruity for my tastes.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 26, 2010)

It's getting now that i drink very little after last summers heart scare -- so whenever i do hoist one its  OP's   --------------------- but i keep Labatt Blue on Hand-- what the hell i can look at Canada from the dock  and  B4 any of  u roast my stones --- NO Sarah Palin ain't my hero


----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2010)

HD333 said:


> I will be in the same situation, whatever the old man brings for the tailgate tonight will be my beer of choice. I think it may be an Oktoberfest of sime sorts. Why do they make us buy these preseason games...



The only real reason my group sees for pre-season games is to make sure that the grills still work, the coolers haven't sprung a leak, and that the likely 400lb person who was sitting in "my seat" for the big country music fest at Gillette a few weeks ago didn't break it!  This way we know that everything will be in full working order when the Bengals roll into town in a little over 2 weeks for week 1!  

And BTW, this years pre-season schedule with dual Thursday night games really sucks!


----------



## HD333 (Aug 26, 2010)

drjeff said:


> The only real reason my group sees for pre-season games is to make sure that the grills still work, the coolers haven't sprung a leak, and that the likely 400lb person who was sitting in "my seat" for the big country music fest at Gillette a few weeks ago didn't break it!  This way we know that everything will be in full working order when the Bengals roll into town in a little over 2 weeks for week 1!
> 
> And BTW, this years pre-season schedule with dual Thursday night games really sucks!



Exactly.  I tell people I am making sure the parking lot and beer stand hasn't moved.


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> My new Fav is Kona Fire Rock.



Picked up a 6-pack today. If it's no good, I'm blaming you.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm drinking a Sam Summer.  Not really a fan at all; too much lemon.  But there are two in the fridge, so have to make room for more beer.

I'll be moving on to Harpoon Octoberfest later on.  I was very excited to see that in the store on Sunday.  Octoberfest brews are beacon for me that winter is near.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 26, 2010)

severine said:


> Picked up a 6-pack today. If it's no good, I'm blaming you.



Not sure if I like it that much or just like saying it.

Just kidding, it's good stuff.


----------



## roark (Aug 26, 2010)

Element Dark Matter. Heady, complex, and fantastic.


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 27, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm drinking a Sam Summer.  Not really a fan at all; too much lemon.  But there are two in the fridge, so have to make room for more beer.
> 
> I'll be moving on to Harpoon Octoberfest later on.  I was very excited to see that in the store on Sunday.  Octoberfest brews are beacon for me that winter is near.



Do you like Gritty's Halloween? Just curious, as I know you lived in Maine for a while. By far my favorite Fall beer.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 27, 2010)

I am happy that the Oktoberfests are coming soon. Always look forward to Spaten's offering.


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 27, 2010)

still in summer beer mode with franciskaner draught, labatt's blue cans and an occasional bud light lime being the bverages of preference


----------



## roark (Aug 27, 2010)

Y'all need to lay off the corporate tit a bit. Trust me, it tastes far better. Flying Dog's Raging Bitch belgian IPA tonight.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 27, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> Do you like Gritty's Halloween? Just curious, as I know you lived in Maine for a while. By far my favorite Fall beer.



I like it better than Shipyard Pumpkin Head that's for sure.  uke:



roark said:


> Y'all need to lay off the corporate tit a bit. Trust me, it tastes far better. Flying Dog's Raging Bitch belgian IPA tonight.



I agree, but I've had some god awful small batch independent brews as well.

I'm 'drinking' Shipyard Summer right now.  Heck it was 4.50 a six pack at the store today trying to dump it.  

I used to be much more into beer.  For whatever reason about 5 years ago, I became more of a wine drinker.  I probably only drink 6 beers a month.  I'll drink 6 bottles of wine some weeks though :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 27, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> I am happy that the Oktoberfests are coming soon. Always look forward to Spaten's offering.



Spaten was always my least favorite of the Munich Beers when I lived there. Augustiner and Paulaner were my favs.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm toasted on budwieser right now, tryint to sober up form  a ompany picinic so I van go home. it not going well..... 

god dam, company picnics!!!!!! at leat they coudl have some gooooood beer!!!111!!!!!1!111111


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 28, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> Discovered Victory Hop Devil this summer. It may be my new favorite IPA.



Victory has some of my favorite brews. Have you found the Hop Wallop yet??? It's pretty delicious.

Tonight tried two new IPA's - Smuttynose's Big A IPA and Heavy Seas Loose Cannon.  

Smuttynose Two Old Guys IPA is one my favorites so I figured the Big A would be a good choice and man, was I right!!! Deliciously hoppy with a great finish. Big fan.

The Heavy Seas wasn't anything to write home about...pretty standard 7% IPA.  Tasty, but wouldn't spend the $$ again on it.


----------



## Sky (Aug 29, 2010)

Sierra Nevada's Summerfest lately.


----------



## tarponhead (Aug 29, 2010)

this (wrapped in a stoat of course...)

http://www.brewdog.com/blog-article.php?id=341


----------



## marcski (Aug 29, 2010)

We are down at the shore this week. So we have an assortment depending on the tiome of day. For the beach: we have MGD's in cans. Not my first choice but light and refreshoing for the heat of the day.  We also have some Dogfish Head 60's for a more robust evening brew. We refilled the quiver last night with some Stella's and ....something else, that I canKt remember right now.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 29, 2010)

severine said:


> Picked up a 6-pack today. If it's no good, I'm blaming you.



What did you think of the Fire Rock?


----------



## severine (Aug 29, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> What did you think of the Fire Rock?



Haven't had a chance to try it yet... was queasy for the last 2 days (and not home all day yesterday anyway). Soon!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Aug 29, 2010)

Sam adams oktoberfest


----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2010)

Had a few Landsharks and limes at a shrimp boil I was at this afternoon.  Cold beers + shrimp boil + good live band = happy me!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 30, 2010)

cape cod beach blonde
sol
corona light

wont be till late sept/oct that i'll switch to the Octoberfests/pumpkin ales


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 30, 2010)

had a few acme ipa's over the weekend - ok brew with a great label!


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 30, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I like it better than Shipyard Pumpkin Head that's for sure.  uke:



Pumpkin Head (or any flavored beer for that matter) is definitely not for me. I was surprised to read recently that the Pumkin Head accounts for almost 20% of Shipyard's total ANNUAL sales. I guess for the most part it isn't their usual customers buying it though.


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 30, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Victory has some of my favorite brews. Have you found the Hop Wallop yet??? It's pretty delicious.
> 
> Tonight tried two new IPA's - Smuttynose's Big A IPA and Heavy Seas Loose Cannon.
> 
> ...



I tried one other type of Victory long ago, but don't remember what, or even what I thought about it. Will have to try the Hop Wallop and some of the others you mentioned as well! I have always liked IPA's, but for some reason have been getting more into them lately than ever.


----------



## HD333 (Aug 30, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> Pumpkin Head (or any flavored beer for that matter) is definitely not for me. I was surprised to read recently that the Pumkin Head accounts for almost 20% of Shipyard's total ANNUAL sales. I guess for the most part it isn't their usual customers buying it though.



That is nuts.  Kind of hard to stomach more than a few of those in one ssession. Good stuff to have around for Halloween and maybe Thanksgiving but 20% of their sales.

My guys golf/fantasy footbal draft weekend consited of:
Sierra Nevada Summerfests
Bud Lights
PBR's


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 30, 2010)

http://www.unibroue.com/en/beers/quatre_centieme47/product

Had this Saturday. Exceeded my expectations even for a Uniboue product.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 30, 2010)

Had a couple Honey Moons this weekend.....pretty tasty!


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 30, 2010)

HD333 said:


> That is nuts.  Kind of hard to stomach more than a few of those in one ssession. Good stuff to have around for Halloween and maybe Thanksgiving but 20% of their sales.
> 
> My guys golf/fantasy footbal draft weekend consited of:
> Sierra Nevada Summerfests
> ...



I can't stomach it at all. As to the 20% of sales, I wouldn't have believed it if someone told me. I happened to read a newspaper article about it where they interviewed Shipyard. It is popular around here, but I don't think it is that popular. Shipyard has grown fairly large over the years though, and they did mention shipping a lot out of state.


----------



## WWF-VT (Aug 30, 2010)

Long Trail Pale Ale and Otter Summer


----------



## jaywbigred (Aug 31, 2010)

Had some Ithaca Double IPA that's been aging in my buddy's beer cellar for 4 years. Amazingly complex, and very different from when it was fresh. I liked it for how interesting it was, w/o necessarily for the taste.

Still holding on to the last of my Ithaca Groundbreak, which has been my beer of the summer, and is of my favorite style (saison).

Also been drinking a good amount of Victory, mostly Golden Monkey, but also some Hop Devil and Prima Pils (which, for some reason, I find to be a fantastic beer after a safety meeting).

For outdoor activities, we repeated some of the last 2 years' finds (Porkslap, Heinnieweiss, Dale's Pale Ale), and added to it Sly Fox Pikeland Pils, and Simpler Times from Trader Joes (cheap, good ABV%). Nice to have some canned beer choices.

The big news from my local beer guy is that New Belgium should be distributing in NJ/the northeast any day now (if not already). In a way this makes me sad; I think the allure of Fat Tire will wear off once it is readily available everywhere (like Magic Hat #9!!! which also seems to have gotten sweeter over the years). It is, after all, mostly just an above average run of the mill ale.


----------



## roark (Aug 31, 2010)

Had the Ithica DIPA at the Beer Advocate extreme sessions several years ago - recall it was quite tasty... but haven't seen it since.


----------



## jaywbigred (Sep 1, 2010)

That's prob. because they haven't made it since =( 

I know they first made that beer in 2004, I am not sure if they made it since. I know the beer was made 100% with all local ingredients from New York state, and I have a memory of them saying it was pretty tough the first time and that they weren't sure if they'd be able to get enough of one of the ingredients again (I believe it was hops, which makes sense) to brew a batch of beer they were proud of. 

In the meantime, I've found Stoudt's (out of Adamstown, PA) Double IPA to be a decent replacement.


----------



## roark (Sep 1, 2010)

Yup, that was the beer - all NY ingredients.

Stoudt's is indeed tasty. The Fat Dog Imperial Oatmeal Stout is mighty fine as well. Too bad they don't seem to be distributed around these parts...


----------



## Sky (Sep 1, 2010)

Just recently tried Sierra Nevada Torpedo (double IPA).  Meh...I won't go that route again.


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 1, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> The big news from my local beer guy is that New Belgium should be distributing in NJ/the northeast any day now (if not already). In a way this makes me sad; I think the allure of Fat Tire will wear off once it is readily available everywhere (like Magic Hat #9!!! which also seems to have gotten sweeter over the years). It is, after all, mostly just an above average run of the mill ale.



Is this just word of mouth, speculation, or something in between?  I haven't found anything indicating this move. I would welcome it. :beer:


----------



## HD333 (Sep 1, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Is this just word of mouth, speculation, or something in between?  I haven't found anything indicating this move. I would welcome it. :beer:



As would I.  New Belguim has some good offerings in addition to Fat Tire I would love to see them distribute up my way.  Right now my supplier is my sister in NC who brings back a few cases when she drives up.


----------



## jaywbigred (Sep 1, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Is this just word of mouth, speculation, or something in between?  I haven't found anything indicating this move. I would welcome it. :beer:



This comes from my buddy, Dave (second one down), who was promoted in July to Assistant Manager of one of the better known, gourmet-ish liquor stores chains (in NJ, that means beer too) in northern Jersey. The way the industry works, as described by him, is actually really interesting. They sell all their beer at cost, basically. Any sales they run are loss-leaders, and the prices you pay are the prices they pay, so high costs are 100% not on the retail side, since there is no mark up.

I haven't read anything official either, just word of mouth from him, via his distributors, that it is in the works. He told me in March "They are talking about July or August." He told me in early August (during a drinking session at the Stirling Hotel; Root and and Tarponhead, you should check this place out if you are into beer...also, best macaroni and cheese I have ever had, period) "probably within the next 6-8 weeks".


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 1, 2010)

pork slap pale ale. in cans. prreettty good.


----------



## jaywbigred (Sep 1, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> For outdoor activities, we repeated some of the last 2 years' finds (Porkslap, Heinnieweiss, Dale's Pale Ale), and added to it Sly Fox Pikeland Pils, and Simpler Times from Trader Joes (cheap, good ABV%). Nice to have some canned beer choices.





powpig2002 said:


> pork slap pale ale. in cans. prreettty good.



Yes, most def.


----------



## tarponhead (Sep 1, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> Also been drinking a good amount of Victory, mostly Golden Monkey, but also some Hop Devil and Prima Pils (which, for some reason, I find to be a fantastic beer after a safety meeting).
> 
> 
> 
> The big news from my local beer guy is that New Belgium should be distributing in NJ/the northeast any day now (if not already). In a way this makes me sad; I think the allure of Fat Tire will wear off once it is readily available everywhere (like Magic Hat #9!!! which also seems to have gotten sweeter over the years). It is, after all, mostly just an above average run of the mill ale.



Golden Monkey.... that is like beers version of GOOD tequila... makes me do nutty stuff. Victory rocks.

NB beers here would be AWESOME! Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## tarponhead (Sep 1, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> This comes from my buddy, the Stirling Hotel; Root and and Tarponhead, you should check this place out if you are into beer...also, best macaroni and cheese I have ever had, period) "probably within the next 6-8 weeks".



Minutes (plus a dozen or two more) from my house. On the list to hit. Thanks.


----------



## jaywbigred (Sep 2, 2010)

tarponhead said:


> Minutes (plus a dozen or two more) from my house. On the list to hit. Thanks.



Great for me from Summit...walk to train, 3 minutes. Get on train and ride, 17 minutes. Get off train and walk to Stirling Hotel, 2 minutes. Chances of a DUI: 0%. Chances of delicious beers and macaroni and cheese in a really cool atmosphere: 100%

Btw, I STRONGLY recommend checking out while the weather is still warm, they have  vast outdoor/transitional space with 2 of satellite bars (each with its own draught offerings). Supposedly portions of it are open all winter (I saw lots of heat lamps), but best to check it out while its still nice out.


----------



## severine (Sep 5, 2010)

severine said:


> Haven't had a chance to try it yet... was queasy for the last 2 days (and not home all day yesterday anyway). Soon!



Had the Fire Rock today. Not bad! :beer:


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 5, 2010)

severine said:


> Had the Fire Rock today. Not bad! :beer:



I'm having one right now.....hmmmm beer!


----------



## TheBEast (Sep 5, 2010)

Just found out the supermarket in town carries Kona Brewing....so pumped.  Haven't had since our trip to HI in 2006 and couldn't get the stuff back east....it looks like it's arrived!!!  Yeah Baby!  Bottoms up!


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 5, 2010)

TheBEast said:


> Just found out the supermarket in town carries Kona Brewing....so pumped.  Haven't had since our trip to HI in 2006 and couldn't get the stuff back east....it looks like it's arrived!!!  Yeah Baby!  Bottoms up!



It's brewed in NH


----------



## TheBEast (Sep 6, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> It's brewed in NH



No $hit, look at that!  Nice.....I'm one happy camper.  Their Longboard Lager is outstanding.  Now if only I had the time and cash to go back and enjoy it in HI!!


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 7, 2010)

Great Dane Scotch Ale, in a gravity cask, at the Great Dane Brewpub in Madison, WI. Does not taste entirely like dog piss.


----------



## roark (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice ct.  great lakes dortmunder gold and founders centennial ipa tonight. Both outstanding. I guess the midwest isn't entirely devoid of taste! ;-)


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 8, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> It's brewed in NH



YES!  To me this is the first decision point.  Keep it local!!  No need to drink yourself into a giant carbon footprint with so many amazing local options.  Harpoon, Long Trail, Mayflower, Magic Hat, Cisco, Tucks, Peak Organic, Smuttynose..................

I like variety and will always try something new.  But Harpoon IPA has become the standard, can't-go-wrong choice.


----------



## jaywbigred (Sep 8, 2010)

TheBEast said:


> No $hit, look at that!  Nice.....I'm one happy camper.  Their Longboard Lager is outstanding.  Now if only I had the time and cash to go back and enjoy it in HI!!





Cannonball said:


> YES!  To me this is the first decision point.  Keep it local!!  No need to drink yourself into a giant carbon footprint with so many amazing local options.  Harpoon, Long Trail, Mayflower, Magic Hat, Cisco, Tucks, Peak Organic, Smuttynose..................
> 
> I like variety and will always try something new.  But Harpoon IPA has become the standard, can't-go-wrong choice.



Kona = Budweiser product (not full ownership, but still). Do not want. And the NH Kona is brewed at the Red Hook brewery (founded on west coast in 1982, Oregon I think?) that was built there in 1996, fwiw. 

Also, fwiw, Budweiser (and prob MillerCoors too) is generally a pretty local beer given their regional breweries. Point being is that buying local is a good starting point, but not the end point in the decision making process. Just because Budweiser is brewed 12 miles from my house does not mean I am going to drink it over Victory, taste differences aside.

I'll skip Kona unless the only other choices are straight InBev or SABMiller products.


----------



## TheBEast (Sep 8, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> Kona = Budweiser product (not full ownership, but still).



I guess I don't understand this comment.  Does this mean you just don't like their beers because they lack what other local brews have in terms of taste?  All I'm saying is I like variety.  Being a loyal BBC drinker I'm doing my part for the local guys, but do like sampling stuff from other places and truly enjoyed the Kona beer while I was in HI a few years back and was excited to see I can now get it in MA, regardless of what brewery it's brewed in.


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 8, 2010)

wow i would never believe it's possible to suck the fun out of beer.....


----------



## HD333 (Sep 8, 2010)

More sucking the fun out of beer:

I emailed New Belguim Brewery and they said they have no plans to expand distirbution to the north east other then where they arleady are (NC and SC).

I did try 21st Amendment IPA out of Cali this past weekend. Good stuff and at 7% you don't need to drink 10 to start feeling good.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 8, 2010)

Local isn't always better- the Great Dane stuff was not to my liking. Not a bad set of beers, but something about tehir "signature taste" just didn't sit well with me. You know the taste- Unibroue has a taste, Pete's Wicked had a taste back in the day, Ommegang has it, Brooklyn has it. Great Dane has it, I just didn't like it.

And as to carbon footprints, I'd club a baby seal, strangle a snail darter, and shoot at a condor for most good Belgian brews.


----------



## jaywbigred (Sep 8, 2010)

TheBEast said:


> I guess I don't understand this comment.  Does this mean you just don't like their beers because they lack what other local brews have in terms of taste?  All I'm saying is I like variety.  Being a loyal BBC drinker I'm doing my part for the local guys, but do like sampling stuff from other places and truly enjoyed the Kona beer while I was in HI a few years back and was excited to see I can now get it in MA, regardless of what brewery it's brewed in.



I'm just saying, whenever presented with a choice, I choose against InBev and SABMiller products, and though less directly than Bud or Bud Light (or even Leffe or Spaten), every time you buy a Kona you help Budweiser control more market share. Kona makes a good beer; so do Leffe and Spaten. But I am thankful to live in an era where the American beer market is beginning to flourish with real delicious, well made beers from small, average joe type brewers, and thus where I have plenty of choices when it comes to tasty beer that ISN"T brewed by a large, monopolistic, conglomerate mega-brewery. I know it is hackneyed to be anti-establishment or anti-big business, but when that big business is responsible for the heretofore pathetic beer choices Americans have lived with for decades (not to mention the ways in which they use the "democratic process" to protect their business model).

Look, it's beer, I don't begrudge anyone grabbing a cold one _of their choosing_ and having a good time. Just personally, I have made a choice to steer away from certain beers because I don't agree with their corporate ideology. I only bring it up bc there are vast hordes of people who don't even realize the genesis of what they are drinking. Most people still think that Blue Moon is and independent microbrew! If you don't even know, then you don't have an opportunity to make an informed choice. I think a lot of folks, made aware of what they are drinking and thus presented with the choice, might think twice the next time they are standing in front of the cooler in the beer aisle.



ctenidae said:


> And as to carbon footprints, I'd club a baby seal, strangle a snail darter, and shoot at a condor for most good Belgian brews.


 Hahaha. Exactly. Agreed. Best in the world. Though I also find many of Ommegang's offerings, as well as beers like Groundbreak from Ithaca Brewing and Victory's Golden Monkey, to be decent substitutes you can feel good about drinking.


----------



## TheBEast (Sep 8, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> I'm just saying, whenever presented with a choice, I choose against InBev and SABMiller products, and though less directly than Bud or Bud Light (or even Leffe or Spaten), every time you buy a Kona you help Budweiser control more market share. Kona makes a good beer; so do Leffe and Spaten. But I am thankful to live in an era where the American beer market is beginning to flourish with real delicious, well made beers from small, average joe type brewers, and thus where I have plenty of choices when it comes to tasty beer that ISN"T brewed by a large, monopolistic, conglomerate mega-brewery. I know it is hackneyed to be anti-establishment or anti-big business, but when that big business is responsible for the heretofore pathetic beer choices Americans have lived with for decades (not to mention the ways in which they use the "democratic process" to protect their business model).



I stand enlightened, I was unaware of the minority interest InBev had in the Craft Brew Alliance.  http://beerwarsmovie.com/2009/12/10/who-owns-what-part-ii/

Learn something new every day.  Agreed that it is hard to tell now-a-days who ultimately has a stake in what, since I first had the Kona beer in 2005 and haven't had it since, so wasn't really in-the-know about the InBev deal until now.  Thus is why we have the interweb to make us all beter informed consumers!!


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 8, 2010)

If it tastes good, drink it.


----------



## Edd (Sep 8, 2010)

When I was younger the prevailing attitude was that Americans were incapable of making decent beer.  I enjoy how that has changed with the explosion of microbrews.  I'd be perfectly happy drinking American beer for the rest of my days.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 8, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> If it tastes good, drink it.



+1!  :beer:


----------



## jaywbigred (Sep 8, 2010)

HD333 said:


> More sucking the fun out of beer:
> 
> I emailed New Belguim Brewery and they said they have no plans to expand distirbution to the north east other then where they arleady are (NC and SC).
> 
> I did try 21st Amendment IPA out of Cali this past weekend. Good stuff and at 7% you don't need to drink 10 to start feeling good.



HD, re: NBB, I haven't gotten any update on the rumor from my buddy, which is a bad sign, imo, and probably backs up the result of your email. I will say that I have had breweries flat out lie to my face (and in writing) about distribution in the past (Ithaca Brewing, to be exact). I emailed them to see if they were planning on expanding to NJ any time soon. They said No. I offered to start my own distribution company to help them distribute (shows how little I knew about these sort of things back in 2005), and they said they had no current interest in the NJ market. Within the year, they were popping up all over the state. Today, they are decently common to find. Sigh.


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 8, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> every time you buy a Kona you help Budweiser control more market share.


I'm with ya, but while we're busy deriding big biz, let's not forget that Budweiser doesn't actually control any market share these days.  They are just another brand name in the giant Belgian InBev conglomerate.



ctenidae said:


> Local isn't always better


Of course. Local doesn't de facto mean better. There are some really bad local brews. But we are blessed with so many great options here in New England that there is no reason not to buy local.



ctenidae said:


> And as to carbon footprints, I'd club a baby seal, strangle a snail darter, and shoot at a condor for most good Belgian brews.


I'm not sure you are clear on the whole carbon footprint thing.  Hint: Seals, snails, and condors have nothing to do with it.  Maybe you're mixed up with endangered species? Some Belgian brews can mess with clear thinking. Support local brewers, buy local beer.


----------



## severine (Sep 8, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> If it tastes good, drink it.



Hear, hear! :beer:


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm quite clear on carbon footprints, Cannonball. I was simply expanding the concept of environmental impact beyond a little carbon. Somehow, eating two cans of beans and farting a ton of methane doesn't have the same poetic impact. I do try to drink globally and fart locally.


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 9, 2010)

Just got back from Delaware. I love Dogfish Head Burton Baton.

http://www.dogfish.com/brews-spirits/the-brews/occassional-rarities/burton-baton.htm


----------



## HD333 (Sep 9, 2010)

Drinking Sierra Nevada to kick off the NFL season.


----------



## severine (Sep 10, 2010)

I had a BBC Shabadoo tonight, as well as a Hooker. :beer:


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 10, 2010)

severine said:


> I had a BBC Shabadoo tonight, as well as a Hooker. :beer:



I Shabadoo'd a Hooker once.

No, wait- that wasn't me.


----------



## twinplanx (Sep 10, 2010)

Hopefully filling up a growler w/ Blue Points Rastafar Rye(or another selection from my fav. local brewer). Got to remember to hydrate this time. So easy to forget how powerfull the Rasta be..!


----------



## tarponhead (Sep 10, 2010)

Supplies in.... scheduled to brew 20 gal of Octoberfest sometime late Sep or early Oct..... depending on when we can get everyone together. I guess I should rename it a Decemberfest.

brewing rocks


----------



## tarponhead (Sep 10, 2010)

twinplanx said:


> Hopefully filling up a growler w/ Blue Points Rastafar Rye(or another selection from my fav. local brewer). Got to remember to hydrate this time. So easy to forget how powerfull the Rasta be..!



Blue Point toasted lager is way worthy.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 10, 2010)

Only 1 wedge of lime left from the 6 I started with tonight to go along with the 6 pack of Kona longboard Lager I picked up on the way home from having had my Kona mtb abuse me pretty well this afternoon!  I will atleast conquer 1 Kona item today! :Beer:  :lol:


----------



## twinplanx (Sep 10, 2010)

tarponhead said:


> Blue Point toasted lager is way worthy.



must have jinxed myself. No Blue Points on tap at the BD. Took home a Jacks Pumpkin Spice? Not quite up to par w/ the Smuttynose Pumpkin stuff, oh well...


----------



## roark (Sep 12, 2010)

DFH Burton Baton. Oak aged, tastes awfully similar to the 90 min (+ oak up front), but a little more kick @10%.


----------



## marcski (Sep 12, 2010)

Drinking a No. 9 as k tyoe this trying to grill b4 the rain


----------



## marcski (Sep 12, 2010)

Drinking a No. 9 as I type this trying to grill b4 the rain


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 13, 2010)

started to wind down the wheat season with $4 franziskanners and bbq


----------



## tarponhead (Sep 13, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> I do try to drink globally and fart locally.



Oh man... that killed me. I want that on a t-shirt! 

But then no one would understand it without the rest of the associated thread.... and then the font would be kinda small...


----------



## severine (Sep 13, 2010)

No more hefeweizen at Cambridge House til spring.  Had a Torri-Light and a Shabadoo last night.


----------



## legalskier (Sep 26, 2010)

I'd like to try a pint of this:

_*Belgium experiments with mystical "full moon" beer*
*** "We made several tests and noticed that the fermentation was more vigorous, more active," explained Roger Caulier, the owner of Brewery Caulier, which began in the 1930s when his grandfather started selling homemade beer from a handcart. "The end product was completely different, stronger, with a taste lasting longer in the mouth," he said. The full moon speeds up the fermentation process, shortening it to five days from seven, which adds extra punch to the beer without making it harsh, according to connoisseurs. The finely balanced, gold-colored beer is 10 percent alcohol by volume...***_
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/us_belgi...jbGVfc3VtbWFyeV9saXN0BHNsawNiZWxnaXVtZXhwZXI-


----------



## drjeff (Sep 26, 2010)

Sampled a few of these while tailgating at Gillette Stadium today







Another solid seasonal brew from Magic Hat IMHO


----------



## severine (Sep 26, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Sampled a few of these while tailgating at Gillette Stadium today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Almost all the way through our first case of it. It was an accidental purchase (I was looking for Odd Notion for B but couldn't remember the name) but a serendipitous mistake. :beer:


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 29, 2010)

Been drinking a bunch of the Dogfish Head 60 minute IPA lately. Love it!


----------



## HD333 (Oct 1, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Sampled a few of these while tailgating at Gillette Stadium today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good stuff that Hex. Easy to drink. The wife is on a pumpkin beer kick  she rims the glass with cinnamon & sugar.  So far the Smuttynose is my favorite of them. Although I haven't had Shipyard yet this year.


----------



## severine (Oct 1, 2010)

No more Cambridge Brew House beers. They closed their doors Wed.  Noticed the supply is getting low in the fridge... 2 Hexes, 1 Arrogant Bastard, 1 Kona Fire Rock Pale, 1 Guinness, and a 1pt 6oz Berkshire Mountain Brewers Brown Ale.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 5, 2010)

sammy octoberfest
post road pumpkin ale
blue point pumpkin

have a bunch of summer brews in the fridge that need to go soon


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 5, 2010)

Red Hook, Late Harvest Autumn Ale. It was only $9.99 for a twelve pack, I should have picked up a couple cases!


----------



## Edd (Oct 5, 2010)

Went to the original Redhook brewery in Woodinville, WA last week.  Turns out the one in Portsmouth has an eerily similar design.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 5, 2010)

Paulaner Oktoberfest is really good this year. Spatten, Hofbrau, and Ayinger, in that order, are pretty darn good, too.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 5, 2010)

Ummh, it'll be Bud Light tonight, nothing exciting except for the effect


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 5, 2010)

Currently I am half way into a case of Sierra Nevada Pale Ale I won at the cooking competition.  Free beer tastes the best!


----------

